# Head light wiring



## Jrivera5787 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi I'm trying to locate a headlight wiring diagram as well as a tail light wiring diagram with colors of wires. I'm attempting to wire up a flasher for my headlights and tail lights becaus I use my vehicle as a response vehicle since I'm an EMT/firefighter.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

easiest way is get a continuity tester and a partner and prob some of the wires... thats how i figured out my wires when i did my custom LED bowtie


----------



## Jrivera5787 (Nov 5, 2014)

Really hoping to find some diagrams to figure out which wires need to be connected and where..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

if worse comes to, i could try to look into what i did and let you know what constant was and what the brake line was. ( i trapped into them both so) it just requires me ging through my trunk liner


----------



## Jrivera5787 (Nov 5, 2014)

That would be awesome, I have to tap into the trail lights and the reverse lights..


----------

